# Brushless at Sandhills



## Zoom52 (Aug 21, 2003)

We have started a brushlees class at Sandhills Raceway....We are running the 5800 setup.
We will be running it weekly. and plan on running it at the Memorial Race in Jan. and the ROAR race in March. So come out and lets have some fun.


----------



## Echeconnee (Nov 14, 1998)

it's everywhere, it's everywhere. That's great guys, I am sure all who run it will really enjoy it! We run the 5800 set up here in Macon and really enjoy it, wer'e starting a 4300 class next season as well.


----------



## Zoom52 (Aug 21, 2003)

we are going to add another class, but we are still going to run the 5800 setup, but u will have to run it in the limited profile...that way when guys want to move up they don't have to buy another system...


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

I've never known anyone who wanted to run one of thes in their 'limited' mode... The reason being that the RPM limit is not steady, but really jerky. Also... if you gear up far enough, the RPM limit may never come into play... perticularly in a 4 cell setup. 

Or is there some newer type of limiting I'm not aware of?


----------



## Echeconnee (Nov 14, 1998)

RPM is the only limit I know of and we tried it both ways with a 4 cell pack and couldn't really see a gain with the limiter off. 6 cells would be a whole other story!


----------



## Echeconnee (Nov 14, 1998)

The ss+ system will run the 5800 and the 4300 and the 4300 motor is really inexpensive


----------



## suzukiracer019 (Nov 17, 2005)

I was there and saw the brushless run, they were fast man, what was the speed on them? I didn't think to look at the sheet before I left


----------



## Zoom52 (Aug 21, 2003)

a little bit faster than 19 turn


----------



## suzukiracer019 (Nov 17, 2005)

What Was The Lap Time And Speed?


----------



## cneyedog (Jan 22, 2002)

Hey guys, which motor is the closest to a 4 cell 19T car ....... the 4300 or the 5800 with the speedo set to unlimted/max power available ? thanks for any info you could pass along


----------



## rjm70 (Oct 20, 2003)

Get your car right and run 19t. I guess I'm going to get a system and run with yall.

Ritchie Mac


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

I heard the 4300 in a good car runs like a 19T set at 0 degree, about one lap off 19T open speeds. But that was on flat oval, not sure about banked

zoom are the brushless cars turning like 54-55 laps then ?
i heard the 5800 is like a mild mod, something like a 10-12 T


----------



## Jamie Hanson (Dec 3, 2002)

We have run both here in Michigan. It really depends on the track. At one track 5800 was the same as 19 turn on another it was 2 laps faster. The shorter tracks is where the laps pick up. The brushless has a lot more out of the turns.

Last month we ran where the 4300 and the 5800 were only set apart by a 1.5 laps.

This is what it has been like here. I am sure a lot of the Wisconsin guys would know better. I think they have the brushless stuff figured out.


----------



## Zoom52 (Aug 21, 2003)

erock1331 said:


> I heard the 4300 in a good car runs like a 19T set at 0 degree, about one lap off 19T open speeds. But that was on flat oval, not sure about banked
> 
> zoom are the brushless cars turning like 54-55 laps then ?
> i heard the 5800 is like a mild mod, something like a 10-12 T


last week on a green track i ran 52. 4:01 my fastest lap in one of the quil. i ran a 4.40. i feel like with the right rollout it will run a fast 53 or a slow 54....and i still had my stock setup on the car too..


----------



## Spoofy's Daddy (Apr 23, 2003)

mike got a question.. in brushless do you have to run that same speedo or can you run th enew speedo as long as you run the same motor?


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

The speedo does not make a difference.. we run the novak ss and the ss+ as well as the lrp.. as long as the same motor is used there the same speed.. Most guys have gone to the lrp speedo because it has a higher temp rating.. the novaks if not geared properly will shut down when the temp gets to hot..


also at our track the 4300 is pretty much in between stock and 19 turn.. a little closer to 19 tho..

How is this class doing at sandhills?? would be cool to see it on the roster for the roar nats..


----------



## suzukiracer019 (Nov 17, 2005)

hey zoom, how many more years do you think it will take me to get in unlimited brushless? .....lol....I'd cause alot of action for sure.......


----------

